
The Most Popular Programming Languages - sys_64738
https://www.statista.com/chart/16567/popular-programming-languages/
======
watergatorman
There is only a single combined percentage for C/C++ and not a percentage for
C and C++ separately.

Just curious as I have never seen TIOBE or other sites lump those into a
single category.

